# Bug "Appareil Photo" sur iPhone 4



## tete2noeud (9 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

Je viens de recevoir mon iPhone 4 hier et j'en suis très content... Sauf pour l'application "Appareil Photo", qui bug depuis ce matin !

En effet, ce dernier reste bloqué lors du lancement (voir image) et les boutons pour les manipulations restent grisés, ou au mieux l'image arrive mais se bloque au bout de quelques secondes !







Quelqu'un à t il eu le même type d'ennuis ?

Merci


----------



## Thr_ju (9 Juillet 2010)

T'as essayé un reboot? ça peut peut-être régler le problème.


----------



## tete2noeud (9 Juillet 2010)

Oui j'ai fait un reboot, une restauration sur itunes à partir d'une sauvegarde et même une restauration sans reprendre une sauvegarde.

EDIT : Quand la camero fonctionne et que j'aperçois une image, ça bloque, et ça donne ça :


----------



## eyezberg (9 Juillet 2010)

Effectivement, il n'y a rien.. gros bug!


----------



## scalpax (11 Juillet 2010)

Pb identique alors que je l'ai reçu hier...pff quelle poisse... (Iphone 4G 16 Go)


----------



## scalpax (11 Juillet 2010)

J'ai faits une restauration á partir d'ITunes et cela a résolu mon problème!!!
Bon courage


----------



## jenson (11 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour ; depuis le 1 er jour ;j'ai des soucis avec l'appareil photo mais j'ai remarqué qu'il ne bloque pas quand il est rechargé au max ; je voudrais savoir si cet l'opérateur ( Orange ) ou Apple qui doit effectué l'échange.


----------



## Thr_ju (12 Juillet 2010)

Salut,

Non c'est Apple qui fait lechange appelle le,service client ou va dans un Apple store. As-tu tenté une restauration avant de l envoyer en sav?


----------



## tete2noeud (12 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour !

J'en viens aux nouvelles. J'ai appelé le "Apple Service And Support" et apparemment le téléphone est bon à changer ! Cela viendrait du capteur photo qui fonctionne mal et fait tout planter. Au fait, le capteur en façade, lui fonctionne très bien, et ne fait pas planter mon téléphone... Bref, j'ai plusieurs options :

- Soit Apple m'envoie un colis UPS, ils testent mon iPhone4 et m'en renvoie un derrière.
(mais je reste plusieurs jours sans téléphone...)

- Soit je m'adresse au SAV Orange... (pas très envie...)

- Soit je vais dans un Apple Store (apparemment la meilleure solution parce que s'ils en ont en stock, ils peuvent m'en redonner un sur le champs....)

Savez-vous s'ils ont des iPhones 4 en stock dans les Apple Store parisiens ? (j'ai rdv au louvre jeudi midi...)


----------



## lauparm (12 Juillet 2010)

Bonsoir,

J'ai eu également le meme soucis que vous!
Ce qui m'etonne c'est qu'on m'a dit que le mois suivant l'achat c'est auprès de l'opérateur que l'on s'adresse pour changer de portable, mais du coup si c'est possible auprès d'un apple store...Pourquoi pas!
Du coup, je me demande quels sont les élèments dont on a besoin pour se faire échanger l'iphone?

Merci pour vos réponses!

Laurence


----------



## didinho91 (13 Juillet 2010)

J'ai reçu mon iPhone 4 Samedi (il y a 4jours) mais je l'ai tester que dimanche (il y a 3 jours) et l'Appareil photo ne fonctionne pas du tout (pas une seule fois).

je lance l'appli
elle s'ouvre
l'écran et les commande restent bloqués sur l'appareil photo fermé.

aucune prise de vue, comme si l'objectif était toujours fermé.

j'ai vu sur différent forum qu'il s'agit d'un problème récurent.

quelle solution ? (je suis SFR)

merci d'avance a tous !


----------



## lauparm (13 Juillet 2010)

Comme c'est écrit plus haut:

Soit tu tentes de réinstaller toute l'appli de ton iphone
Soit tu vas l'échanger directement

sinon moi j'attends toujours la réponse concernant les papiers à ramener si on l'échange dans une boutique apple!

Merci!


----------



## Pieers (18 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour, il m'est arrivé ce problème récemment l'application Photo se lançait mais restait figée sur l'iris de l'obturateur et cela dans n'importe quelles applications photos, du coup après une troisième restauration de l'iphone il s'est remis à fonctionner normalement.


----------



## iGas (18 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour, j'ai le même problème. Ce qui est franchement bizarre c'est qu'au début ça marchait très bien... D'un coup plus rien, et entre certaines restauration ça c'est remis à remarcher quelques minutes... Bizarre que ce soit un problème matériel 

Savez-vous si dans un premium resseller c'est possible de l'échanger ?

En combien de temps par ups l'iphone est il renvoyé, changé ?

Merci


----------



## tete2noeud (19 Juillet 2010)

Au fait, j'en viens au nouvelles.
J'ai été à l'Apple Store du Louvre, et ils m'ont changé mon iPhone 4 sur le champs. Le technicien (enfin le "Genius" comme on dit...) à fait une restauration complète sur iTunes et a bien vu qu'il n'y avait rien d'autre à faire.

Donc, si vous êtes en region parisienne ou sur Montpellier, je conseille à ceux qui ont le problème d'aller en Apple Store (pour info le Genius avait derrière lui un tiroir avec une trentaine d'Iphone 4 dedans, mais dans des boites en plastique ne contenant que le téléphone, ce qui doit être fait exprès pour les échanges.)

Voilà, donc si vous avez le même problème, ne cherchez pas trop, changez de téléphone.

Salut, et merci à tous.


----------



## iGas (19 Juillet 2010)

Pas d'apple store près de chez moi 

Pour ma part j'ai appelé le SAV ce matin, UPS passe demain et on me change mon iphone 

Encore une semaine à attendre ! 

J'espère l'avoir avant le week end !


----------



## geoxma, (23 Juillet 2010)

Idem! reçu ce matin. 4 reboot et toujours l'IRIS fermée! Louvre me voilà!!!

et en plus j'ai des problèmes d'écran tactile : par exemple, impossible de "raccrocher"...ca va commencer à couter cher si un rigolo en face refuse de mettre fin à la ocnversation juste comme ça!!!!


----------



## eyezberg (23 Juillet 2010)

geoxma a dit:


> ... impossible de "raccrocher"...ca va commencer à couter cher si un rigolo en face refuse de mettre fin à la ocnversation juste comme ça!!!!


Suffit d'éteindre l'iPhone.


----------



## Ekym (26 Juillet 2010)

Pour ma part, lorsque je prends une photo, celle ci est bien cadrée mais quand je la consulte dans mon iPhone, elle est plus grosse et n'est plus de la meme dimension. Comme si elle était légèrement zoomée. Est ce que certains ont remarqué cela?
De plus, lorsque je prends une photo, pour qu'elle soit dans le bon sens sur mon PC, je suis obligé de la prendre avec l'iphone pivoté vers la droite.
Mais de cette manière là, elle apparait toute petite sur mon iPhone?


----------



## nuunki (12 Août 2010)

Heureux possesseur du 4 depuis hier mais l'apn m'a lâché... Comme les messages précédents : il se bloque sur l'iris fermée...

Bref hier soir j'ai fait une restauration mais rien ne change. Ce soir je réessaye ... Je vous tiens au courant.

J'ai vu que quelqu'un en a fait 2 et la 3ème a marché donc je garde espoir...


----------



## gregounete (12 Août 2010)

bonjour,

j'ai egalement eu le meme probleme avec l'apareil photo je l'ai recu hier apres midi et renvoyer ce matin l'objectif se bloquer et l'image se figer avec une couleur violette sur l'image et beugue de photo.je trouver mon iphone aussi tres long a lancer les applications j'ai donc etais chez sfr ce matin pour voir ce qu'il en penser (car je l'ai acheter sur le site sfr)et la vendeuse ma dit renvoyez le votre telephone a un probleme donc j'ai apeler le 900 et il m'on expliquer les marches a suivre. ce que je trouve inadmissible c'est que les frais d'envoie avec ar sont a ma charge il on rien voulu savoir quand je leur ai dit que c'etais pas normale!enfin braf il faut encore attendre 1semaine pour que je recoive le nouveau il devrais les verifier avant de les envoyer!j'espere que vos probleme s'arrangeront sinon faut vraiment demander un echange au prix du telephone je trouve ca incenser qu'il ne soit pas tan au point


----------



## nuunki (12 Août 2010)

Aprés 2 restauration de plus et aucun changement je suis passé à SFR...
Alors pas de responsable donc pas de possibilité d'échange et en plus pas de stock.
Le responsable doit appeler demain midi pour me dire comment ça va se passer et quand il aura du stock.
Le vendeur m'a dit soit Lundi soit Mercredi dans les meilleurs des cas.

Sinon, contacter APPLE, un mec passe chez vous, teste et échange si besoin. Il passe apparemment sous 3 jours (ça ça reste a voire...).

J'attend demain pour voir sinon je contacte la pomme demain si rien n'est bon coté SFR.


----------



## nuunki (14 Août 2010)

Suite et casi fin de mon périple...
Hier soir je contacte APPLE (0805 540 003), je tombe sur une femme super sympa au bout de 4m50 d'attente, 10min plus tard j'ai mon numéro de dossier d'assistance et un technicien passe Mardi au boulot prendre mon iPhone et me le ramène (neuf ou réparé) quelques heures après.

En résumé : problème avec un votre iPhone, n'aller pas a SFR !!!! contacter APPLE, leur service assistance est excellent. 

Ps : le technicien se déplace gratuitement, chez vous ou au boulot. Du lundi au Vendredi de 9h à 17h, prend votre iPhone et vous le ramène réparé ou un neuf 2/3h après.


----------



## nuunki (17 Août 2010)

Suite de mon parcours...
Le mec d'ups passe (mardi comme prévu) prend mon iPhone et m'explique qu'en faite il le retourne a Apple et que 2 a 5 jours après il repasse me le donner.
Donc la dame d'Apple m'a dit un peu n'importe quoi...


----------



## adrien.guez (19 Août 2010)

J'ai eu ce problème; on peut faire un reboote en appuyant 10 secondes sur le bouton rond et le bouton du haut en même temps
Bon courage


----------



## nuunki (24 Août 2010)

Bon toujours rien...
Mon I4 est bien arrivé aux Pays-Bas (lieu du SAV d'Apple) le 19/08 mais depuis rien n'a changé...
A croire qu'il faut une semaine a Apple pour réglé le problème... puis il faut encore qu'il me le renvoie donc encore 1 jours de plus...
Au final cela sera 1 semaine, voir plus.


----------



## Heatmakers (2 Septembre 2010)

tete2noeud a dit:


> Au fait, j'en viens au nouvelles.
> J'ai été à l'Apple Store du Louvre, et ils m'ont changé mon iPhone 4 sur le champs. Le technicien (enfin le "Genius" comme on dit...) à fait une restauration complète sur iTunes et a bien vu qu'il n'y avait rien d'autre à faire.
> 
> Donc, si vous êtes en region parisienne ou sur Montpellier, je conseille à ceux qui ont le problème d'aller en Apple Store (pour info le Genius avait derrière lui un tiroir avec une trentaine d'Iphone 4 dedans, mais dans des boites en plastique ne contenant que le téléphone, ce qui doit être fait exprès pour les échanges.)
> ...



Merci pour l'info mais est-ce qu'il te le change sur le coup même s'il a été acheté avec un forfait et donc bloqué? Pour ma part je l'ai pris chez SFR.
Si je peux avoir ta réponse aujourd'hui se serait parfait car je compte me rendre à l'Apple Store demain matin.


----------



## sanakro (2 Septembre 2010)

bloqué ou pas, tu vas dans l'Applestore avec, il checke le numéro de série pour connaitre la validité de garantie, les detecteurs d'humidité, puis le changent


----------



## Heatmakers (2 Septembre 2010)

Ok merci Sanakro


----------



## Heatmakers (3 Septembre 2010)

Voilà j'ai été au App'Store du Louvre. Le Genius m'a callé un rdv dans 3 jours. Il m'a expliqué la procédure et m'indique que si le PB persiste le jour de mon rdv il me l'échange sur le champs. Impeccable le SAV. 
On verra maintenant le jour J.


----------



## macoupc (5 Mai 2011)

Maathuvu a dit:


> Heureux possesseur du 4 depuis hier mais l'apn m'a lâché... Comme les messages précédents : il se bloque sur l'iris fermée...
> 
> Bref hier soir j'ai fait une restauration mais rien ne change. Ce soir je réessaye ... Je vous tiens au courant.
> 
> J'ai vu que quelqu'un en a fait 2 et la 3ème a marché donc je garde espoir...


J'ai vu la même chose, avec iOS 4,1 je crois, l'iris reste fermée et finalement l'appli quitte au bout de quelques secondes.
Restaurer signifie effacer des données ou pas du tout ?


----------

